# The Book Thief



## Cy Skywalker (Dec 23, 2006)

by Markus Zusac (spelling there unsure).

I am hereby recommending this book. Though I read SF/F and thought it was that because it is narrated by Death and follows a girl who "steals books to stay alive", it is in fact a realistic tale (mostly) of WWII. The characters are very engaging and the prose itself is fascinating--experimental, but most often very good and evocative.


----------



## wmd (Dec 23, 2006)

I will add it to my "Books I wanna read list." It just gets longer and longer. 

I am always looking for good books to read, and if someone suggests it to be a good book, than it gets bumped up higher on my list. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## wmd (Dec 23, 2006)

I just looked the book up on amazon. YA and it is 560 pages WOW.

But it has a lot of reviews and a 5 star rating.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jul 20, 2008)

I've just started reading it. So far, I like the style


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2008)

I read it, and have to say, it is for sure one of the best books I've ever read. I got very close to the characters, and the ending was very effective. The Authors style blew me away, and I loved the little bold bits throughout each chapter.

I to, recommend it


----------



## SevenWritez (Jul 20, 2008)

I tried to enjoy this novel but couldn't. It all felt very bland. However, I've heard many people enjoy it, so props to them and to the writer.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm about ten chapters in now and found myself laughing out loud at a few quips, didn't expect it to have any wit at all - thought it was all doom and gloom


----------



## lilacstarflower (Aug 16, 2008)

Finally finished it and here are my  thoughts: 

**may be spoilers, but don't think so**

Overall, I enjoyed it. There were some witty comments at times and the descriptions of various aspects of life by Death were poetic at times and nicely written. The ending had my eyes welling up as I really felt the sense of isolation that Leisel must have felt

There was one comment that really annoyed me - something about "it was no ski trip" when discussing the death toll in Russia. I thought a little insensitive, but I suppose it was Death narrating so could be overlooked. It just seemed like a bit of a letdown after reading half the book and being pleased with his insights. 

Near the end, I felt Leisel character was a little choppy - it didn't seem consistent with the girl we had read about

The fact that we are basically told how each chapter ends at the beggining was annoying, but you get use to the style the further in you get

that's it. I would recommend it to anyone


----------



## Damien. (Aug 16, 2008)

I think this is a book I read a long time ago, forgot the title, and have been looking for. Very exciting. Tell me more about it, so I'm sure it's the right one.


----------



## Denioc (Aug 18, 2008)

How very odd. Just a couple days before I joined this forum I had just checked out this book from my library. Hm... I still need to read it.


----------



## Squishtof (Sep 10, 2008)

The front cover has caught my eye a few times (sod the expression, eh?) and I've picked it up a few times and been a bit like 'hmm, shall I?' but I might see if anyone has it for me to borrow first and see how i get on.. if I can't find anyone then I'll splash out and buy it and give it a read... can I have everyone thats liked it address so i can send an invoice for the cost of the book?  incase, I don't like it I mean  hehe!

C.


----------

